
Wall Street’s IPO Business: The Worst in 20 Years - dcgudeman
http://www.wsj.com/articles/wall-streets-stock-selling-business-the-worst-in-20-years-1474536602
======
dcgudeman
_The prime reason: cheap capital. With interest rates plumbing historic lows,
companies, which are increasingly shunning public equity, have an abundance of
low-cost funding options. When they do tap it, they are finding ever cheaper
ways to do so._

